# Alpina B10 Engine Detail



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thought I'd share this beauty of an engine:

Before:








After:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Give us some pics of the engine then not just the airbox!! I'm on the works laptop and the screen isn't 46"


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Are the pictures 1:1 scale?. Good work though.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Great transformation there dude, are you using a large resolution monitor at home I wonder though? :thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry but not everyone has got a 72" monitor....


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm resizing the photos now!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

I've gone bog eyed but the work looks excellent Matt!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Done!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

That's better, looks a top job too, I love the look of a big ol' V8 under the bonnet.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Can I ask what you used?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

zimzimmer said:


> Can I ask what you used?


- Thorough vacuum clean
- long thin brush with APC 10:1 liberally applied and worked (Super degreaser for worst oily parts)
- rain setting hose rinse, using a MF cloth to remove residues
- autosol on metal parts
- Megs Hyperdressing on plastics
- AG SRP on painted parts


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

stunning


----------



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

alot of plastics under the bmw they come up great once cleaned


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely 

Method/products used chap? Be nice to see a wee write up (if you can be bothered @ :lol.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

JD said:


> Lovely
> 
> Method/products used chap? Be nice to see a wee write up (if you can be bothered @ :lol.


Thanks. Quick writeup added above.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

What an engine! Great work fella


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

great work there mate.

looks stunning, the strut mounts have come up really well. nice work.


----------



## Allington (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Matt, Body work being sorted at the moment, so maybe we can recommence the challenge sometime end of January?


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

this makes me want to do mine, just gotta get the courage together!


----------



## Shanukes (Jun 17, 2007)

great work mate


----------

